# Hen losing feathers



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, my gal Marsala is losing her feathers like crazy. She's the only one of my 6 experiencing this. Her chest is bare ... Is this molting? Something worse? I have no idea ... Please advise ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're not seeing red skin then she's more than likely molting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like molt to me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My flock is molting and a couple of the girls look really bad-no tail,bald spots and places where there's only fuzz left.There is new feather growth but it takes a little time.Not all members of a flock molt the same,some are going thru a heavy molt and some seem to be not molting at all.Do you see new feather growth like feather quills in the bald spots?


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes she has quills. It's molting but it looks so sickly. Thanks for the input. Some of my other girls were looking a little frayed this morning but no one looks as bad as her.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

My three barred rocks all molted at the same time. We had nary an egg for over a month. This morning Mac finally brought in a nice brown egg.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of my girls have been completely naked, but new feathers come back in eventually.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea some do get extra raggedy. I give them protein snacks. Now it's those freeze dried worms.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

One of my Barred Rocks is currently going through a hard molt, she's half naked. Feathers everywhere in the pen and a big pile under her roost in the coop. We're expecting below freezing temps next weekend which they arnt used to. I might bring her in the house for just a few nights only.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

They all look horrible. We put the heating lamp back in for the nights because It's been windy and cold.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I give my flock Sportsmix Orange dog food for extra protein.It's little round kibbles that the chickens scarf up every morning.It's 21% protein and reasonably priced.It does not make the eggs taste funny.I let them out in the morning and they are all at the front door waiting for breakfast.Lord forbid should I run out,I'd have a mutiny on my hands....They are addicted to it and even smaller chickens could eat it.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

They will be fine, give her some oyster shells to help with the regrow.


----------



## CPT_Grover (Dec 12, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> I give my flock Sportsmix Orange dog food for extra protein.It's little round kibbles that the chickens scarf up every morning.It's 21% protein and reasonably priced.It does not make the eggs taste funny.I let them out in the morning and they are all at the front door waiting for breakfast.Lord forbid should I run out,I'd have a mutiny on my hands....They are addicted to it and even smaller chickens could eat it.


Our Chickens are the same. We empty the bug zapper every morning and they love feasting on the insects. First thing they do when we open the coop is run for it. Wings back, beaks forward, waddling like their lives depends on it. I laughed so hard the first time I saw it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Birds do love their protein.


----------

